# New Battery wanted



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Anyone know of any good deals on Lead acid leisure battery, 2 or 3 wanted.

Charlie


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Chascass said:


> Anyone know of any good deals on Lead acid leisure battery, 2 or 3 wanted.
> 
> Charlie


I bought one of these this week. (There are a range of sizes.)
http://www.batteriesontheweb.co.uk/shop/leisure-batteries/110/

There are cheaper about but I went for a named brand.
(Check ebay)
Ordered one day delivered the next.

Local caravan dealer wanted £112 for no name brand!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Costco do nice Bosch ones with their very good no quibble warranty.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Try tayna batteries they do deals for three or more.
kev


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I bought one of these a couple of months ago
http://www.alpha-batteries.co.uk/bu...ow-height-110amp-leisure-battery/prod_92.html to fit in an underfloor/seat battery compartment without the lid being balanced a couple of inches above the floor

It worked and lasted very well when we used the van a few weeks ago and it looks low enough (and just about short enough) to fit under a Ducato seat in place of the standard 85amp ones.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Charlie

I got two 100 AH Elecsol battery's from Catterick caravans recently and they were cheaper than on the web so it might be worth contacting them, they are just down the road from you so you could get a Hot Chocolate and who know what else while you are there.

Martin


----------

